# Silver Maple Box



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Trying my hand at turning a box, my first. turned from silver maple and is 10 "high. was concerned about fitting the lid but it popped right on the first try.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mitch, very nice indeed.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Zook
Thank you my friend. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Mitch another master piece, love the contrast of the black and the allmost white silver maple.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A great piece.
The finished is beautiful.

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with all the above comments Mitch but my remarks to your other post still apply. Going by my own experience, it takes but moments to pause and take a photograph and repeat this a few times until the ones of the finished masterpiece.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch that looks really nice. Hope my first looks as good as yours. Really like the contrasts in the finish the black really shows of the maple grain.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you Pete coming from a fine turner like yourself, I take that as high praise and once again I thank you. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

John
I am glad you like it John and I even like the fact,more, that you took your time to tell me so, my friend. Your kind words mean a lot to anyone who turns. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks Glenmore, and I believe I told you this once before, your first one will look as good as anyones because your the kind of guy that wants to excel, and you will, and all of us here on the forum will always back you up. Mitch


----------

